# Best 3D Porno ???



## nymickey

I just wasted $19.99 on "This Ain't Jaws - XXX "


I have a Samsung PN64D7000, a Sammy 3D Blu-Ray player and glasses and it was totally lame. Maybe my setting was wrong for it or maybe it was not shot in real, true 3D.


I did go into my picture settings and scrolled down to 3D. From there, the format was either 3D, 2D-3D Conversion, Left/Right 3D or Top/Bottom 3D. However, the first option (3D) had a red circle and line through it as if it was not a valid option. So I chose each other option ... one by one ... and even messed around with the 3D depth and 3D perspective adjustments but it totally sucked !!!


Anyway, can anyone recommend a TRUE 3D porn flick or what I did wrong with my settings?


----------



## Don Landis

Not sure what you are looking for in content, but I ordered in this one to see how good it is. The technical quality is very good and offers excellent 3D with no ghosting and bright lighting with high detail.


The content is what I would call Erotica as opposed to "porn"


----------



## nymickey

Hmmmmmmm ... maybe I got a bad copy, because mine had lots of "ghosting" and was NOT bright with not much detail.


Thanks for replying though !!!!


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nymickey*  /t/1427927/best-3d-porno#post_22374435
> 
> 
> I just wasted $19.99 on "This Ain't Jaws - XXX "
> 
> I have a Samsung PN64D7000, a Sammy 3D Blu-Ray player and glasses and it was totally lame. Maybe my setting was wrong for it or maybe it was not shot in real, true 3D.
> 
> I did go into my picture settings and scrolled down to 3D. From there, the format was either 3D, 2D-3D Conversion, Left/Right 3D or Top/Bottom 3D. However, the first option (3D) had a red circle and line through it as if it was not a valid option. So I chose each other option ... one by one ... and even messed around with the 3D depth and 3D perspective adjustments but it totally sucked !!!
> 
> Anyway, can anyone recommend a TRUE 3D porn flick or what I did wrong with my settings?



The only way to do porn in 3D is in real life, that's truly 3d porn







otherwise, it's just one dimensional.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nymickey*  /t/1427927/best-3d-porno#post_22376297
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm ... maybe I got a bad copy, because mine had lots of "ghosting" and was NOT bright with not much detail.
> 
> Thanks for replying though !!!!



The only problem I saw was the occlusion on the text lines they added. Apparently they didn't have a video editing program that allowed them to set the depth on the text. Other than that the 3D was perfect. If you saw lots of ghosts, then it's probably your TV. There seems to be more complaints about active 3D Samsung TVs than any others.


----------



## bravia3D

Try Avatar, they really get it on with their pony tails.


----------



## NSX1992

3DXstar, Catwalk Poison and PornFilms3D have excellent 3D.


----------



## stratogustav


I only have one and is made by IDEAPOCKET. It's censored because is Japanese, nevertheless it's still very hardcore. It's called 3D Rio, and is on Blu-Ray, I don't know if the DVD version will be as good as mine. I bought an original at squareplus.co.jp.

 

There is a scene at the beginning of the movie where she extends her hand. It is the best 3D I've seen anywhere, better than Avatar and Gravity, and I mean the 3D effect of course. I tested it on my 100 inch projector screen, and with my True Depth 3D lightweight active glasses there is no ghosting whatsoever. It literally touches your nose. I test it from 12 feet and it still reaches you there, I paused it and it follows you wherever you move, it's pretty cool 3D and I wonder why no one else uses the same 3D, it should be on every movie, seriously.

 

Plus this one is from 2009 so it really surprises me the Japanese already had such a great 3D back then, better than the one we have now almost 5 years after.

 

After I got that one I wanted to get another, just because the 3D is so cool regardless of the content, but it is the only Blu-Ray IDEAPOCKET has made, all the other ones they have on 3D are only on DVD and after seeing this one, I don't want to run the risk of getting disappointed with the the others that actually were released at a more newer date, which should make them better, but they are just on DVD.


----------

